# Próxima maré viva prevista para 2ª feira pode destruir mais 10 casas na Fuzeta



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

*Próxima maré viva prevista para 2ª feira pode destruir mais 10 casas na Fuzeta*



> Em dois meses marés vivas e ondulação forte do mar destruíram quase 30 casas de férias da Ilha da Fuzeta, Algarve, mas há mais 10 habitações em risco iminente de cair com as marés vivas previstas segunda-feira.
> 
> Em declarações à Lusa, a presidente da Sociedade Polis Ria Formosa, Valentina Calixto, disse que há neste momento 10 casas na Ilha da Fuzeta em risco iminente de destruição pelo mar e que esse facto pode registar-se com as próximas marés vivas, previstas para a próxima segunda-feira, segundo previsões meteorológicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Essa do mar tirar a areia e depois repor a areia tenho muitas reservas, desde de Fevereiro de 2008, o Algarve tem sido periodicamente notícia pelo avanço do mar, em dois anos nada foi feito, para proteger e salvaguardar as praias. No Verão passado caíram falésias com vítimas a lamentar,a culpa aplicou-se ao sismo que tinha feito dias antes. Agora a culpa é do mau tempo, mas o que é facto é que o Algarve a sua costa vai ficando cada vez mais frágil e continuam à espera que o mar reponha o que levou.  Sempre ouvi dizer quando a ondulação está de sueste é que causa mais estragos porque "come" a areia toda, ultimamente a ondulação tem estado de Sudoeste e não Sueste, muito estranho, já que a ondulação de sudoeste repõe areia, mas não é isso que temos assistido a este Inverno, porque será?


----------



## frederico (17 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa do mar tirar a areia e depois repor a areia tenho muitas reservas, desde de Fevereiro de 2008, o Algarve tem sido periodicamente notícia pelo avanço do mar, em dois anos nada foi feito, para proteger e salvaguardar as praias. No Verão passado caíram falésias com vítimas a lamentar,a culpa aplicou-se ao sismo que tinha feito dias antes. Agora a culpa é do mau tempo, mas o que é facto é que o Algarve a sua costa vai ficando cada vez mais frágil e continuam à espera que o mar reponha o que levou.  Sempre ouvi dizer quando a ondulação está de sueste é que causa mais estragos porque "come" a areia toda, ultimamente a ondulação tem estado de Sudoeste e não Sueste, muito estranho, já que a ondulação de sudoeste repõe areia, mas não é isso que temos assistido a este Inverno, porque será?



Repõe sim. Há uns anos atrás o mar galgou parte da ilha de Cabanas e abriu uma grande barra que começava no Lacém e ia até à Fábrica. Entretanto houve muita acumulação de areia e a barra fechou no Lacém e ficou apenas a barra na Fábrica, que este Verão estava já mais fechada. As areias acumulam no sentido oeste-leste, assim se na Primavera e no Verão houver pouco levante a areia será reposta.

Espero é que agora que as casas caíram não voltem a ser refeitas. Sim, porque apesar das proibições, toda a gente sabe que há anos atrás passavam materiais na Ria para aumentar e fazer novas construções. Ah, e não se esqueçam que a Ilha da Armona estava mais frágil naquela zona em parte devido à pressão humana.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa do mar tirar a areia e depois repor a areia tenho muitas reservas, desde de Fevereiro de 2008, o Algarve tem sido periodicamente notícia pelo avanço do mar, em dois anos nada foi feito, para proteger e salvaguardar as praias. No Verão passado caíram falésias com vítimas a lamentar,a culpa aplicou-se ao sismo que tinha feito dias antes. Agora a culpa é do mau tempo, mas o que é facto é que o Algarve a sua costa vai ficando cada vez mais frágil e continuam à espera que o mar reponha o que levou.  Sempre ouvi dizer quando a ondulação está de sueste é que causa mais estragos porque "come" a areia toda, ultimamente a ondulação tem estado de Sudoeste e não Sueste, muito estranho, já que a ondulação de sudoeste repõe areia, mas não é isso que temos assistido a este Inverno, porque será?



Boas vizinho Algarvio!
Pelo que sei de dados históricos e pela constante observação feita por mim próprio ao longo dos anos, as ilhas da Ria Formosa são um sistema dunar em constante alteração/renovação. Quanto a mim a questão chave é a construção clandestina e desmedida em locais proibitivos, e não os temporais em si. Desde sempre que se registam fortes temporais no inverno, sejam de sueste ou de sudoeste, e no final prevalece sempre um equilibrio. Por exemplo, na Ilha do Farol, Culatra, ou Armona, não há qualquer dano nas casas por invasão do mar nestes temporais. Porquê? Porque apesar de muitas das casas serem clandestinas, foram construidas mais afastadas do cordão dunar mais proximal à linha de água. São casas tão ou mais antigas que as da Ilha da Fuzeta e as da Praia de Faro, sujeitas às mesmas condições de mar. Esse é o problema, quer na Fuzeta quer em Faro, as ilhas e respectivos cordões dunares são bastante estreitos, e muitas casas estão na primeira linha de dunas. Um temporal mais forte e é o que se vê. Tanto faz ser de Sueste ou de Sudoeste. No inverno, em condições de temporal, ambos os quadrantes levam areia e "comem" a praia. O sudoeste só repõe as areias em condições calmas, depois dos últimos temporais da época, num regime de mar/vento já considerado estival. Desde que as Ria e respectivas ilhas existem sempre houve galgamentos e abertura natural de novas barras. É uma sistema em constante dinâmica, é de livro. Não é a construção em si que provoca estes galgamentos. Os galgamentos limitam-se a ocorrer onde sempre ocorreram, ou seja, nos locais mais estreitos das ilhas. E consigo levam o que lá está construido. Simples.
Isto tudo para tentar demonstrar que não há nada de estranho aqui, sueste ou sudoeste, em invernos de temporal mais intenso, os galgamentos acontecem, nao é novidade. Só é pena é que os senhores do Polis arrastem a polémica das demolições já há não sei quantos anos (desde há décadas que se fala em demolições) e "ameacem" populações já instaladas que em pouco ou nada interferem com a natural dinâmica das ilhas (falo da Culatra e grande parte do Farol), quando já deviam ter varrido toda e qualquer construção edificada na primeira linha dunar.

Mudando de assunto, temporal sério nas Canárias. Ventos muito fortes, 140 km/h e 180km/h nas terras mais altas. Chuvas diluvianas com registos de 100mm diários. A depressão ainda vai cavar mais no triangulo Madeira-Canárias-Algarve mas deverá perder força à medida que se aproxima do "frio" europeu. Ou isto ou poderá haver alguns problemas localizados no Algarve. Mesmo assim, animação nao vai faltar, e até pelo menos 3a feira ainda ouviremos falar muito do tempo, em particular no sul.


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2010 às 01:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Infelizmente não temos ninguém com coragem que faça de uma por todas as demolições na ilha de Faro e a renaturalização do cordão dunar. Se eu mandasse, aquilo que lá está vinha tudo a baixo, a longo prazo certamente que sairia mais barato dar as indemnizações do que andar de x em x anos a fazer obras, esporões e reposições de areia.


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Levante disse:


> Boas vizinho Algarvio!
> Pelo que sei de dados históricos e pela constante observação feita por mim próprio ao longo dos anos, as ilhas da Ria Formosa são um sistema dunar em constante alteração/renovação. Quanto a mim a questão chave é a construção clandestina e desmedida em locais proibitivos, e não os temporais em si. Desde sempre que se registam fortes temporais no inverno, sejam de sueste ou de sudoeste, e no final prevalece sempre um equilibrio. Por exemplo, na Ilha do Farol, Culatra, ou Armona, não há qualquer dano nas casas por invasão do mar nestes temporais. Porquê? Porque apesar de muitas das casas serem clandestinas, foram construidas mais afastadas do cordão dunar mais proximal à linha de água. São casas tão ou mais antigas que as da Ilha da Fuzeta e as da Praia de Faro, sujeitas às mesmas condições de mar. Esse é o problema, quer na Fuzeta quer em Faro, as ilhas e respectivos cordões dunares são bastante estreitos, e muitas casas estão na primeira linha de dunas. Um temporal mais forte e é o que se vê. Tanto faz ser de Sueste ou de Sudoeste. No inverno, em condições de temporal, ambos os quadrantes levam areia e "comem" a praia. O sudoeste só repõe as areias em condições calmas, depois dos últimos temporais da época, num regime de mar/vento já considerado estival. Desde que as Ria e respectivas ilhas existem sempre houve galgamentos e abertura natural de novas barras. É uma sistema em constante dinâmica, é de livro. Não é a construção em si que provoca estes galgamentos. Os galgamentos limitam-se a ocorrer onde sempre ocorreram, ou seja, nos locais mais estreitos das ilhas. E consigo levam o que lá está construido. Simples.
> Isto tudo para tentar demonstrar que não há nada de estranho aqui, sueste ou sudoeste, em invernos de temporal mais intenso, os galgamentos acontecem, nao é novidade. Só é pena é que os senhores do Polis arrastem a polémica das demolições já há não sei quantos anos (desde há décadas que se fala em demolições) e "ameacem" populações já instaladas que em pouco ou nada interferem com a natural dinâmica das ilhas (falo da Culatra e grande parte do Farol), quando já deviam ter varrido toda e qualquer construção edificada na primeira linha dunar.
> 
> Mudando de assunto, temporal sério nas Canárias. Ventos muito fortes, 140 km/h e 180km/h nas terras mais altas. Chuvas diluvianas com registos de 100mm diários. A depressão ainda vai cavar mais no triangulo Madeira-Canárias-Algarve mas deverá perder força à medida que se aproxima do "frio" europeu. Ou isto ou poderá haver alguns problemas localizados no Algarve. Mesmo assim, animação nao vai faltar, e até pelo menos 3a feira ainda ouviremos falar muito do tempo, em particular no sul.




  Bom dia,
 Não sei se é aqui o sitio mais conveniente para falar deste assunto mas aqui vão mais umas dicas.
 Frequento a Ilha do Farol desde 1972, ou seja quase há 40 anos. Lembro-me de a praia ser só uma não existindo a divisão actual em duas praias distintas. Em 72, 73, existia uma muralha de pedras que foram colocadas entre o "molhe" e o Faro, penso eu, para conter o avanço do mar naquele local. De resto era praia aberta desde aí até ao fim da ilha. Em 75 ou 76 (não me lembro com precisão) e dadas as tentativas constantes de avanço do mar essa muralha foi prolongada até ao local onde hoje se dividem as duas praias tendo sido aí construído um quebra-mar também em pedra. Essa muralha construída entre o Farol e a 2ª praia hoje em dia está praticamente enterrada em areia arrastada pelo mar nos últimos anos.
 Onde quero chegar com este relato é ao seguinte: no Farol houve prevenção antecipada uns bons anos. Tal foi, provavelmente, feito para proteger o Farol mas serviu para proteger toda a ponta oeste da ilha. Na restante zona do Farol, as dunas, embora tenham a sua dinâmica própria continuam a cumprir o seu papel de defesa da costa naquele local. Sem dúvida que é “preocupante” que sejam aqueles “montinhos” de areia com 4 ou 5 metros de altura que fazem a protecção de uma tão grande extensão de costa mas que elas (dunas) teem cumprido o seu papel não tenho dúvidas. 
 Em relação a demolições penso que há muito a fazer  pois foram construídas casas em algumas ilhas em cima de dunas primárias com os resultados que hoje se vêem, por exemplo, na Ilha da Fuzeta. Esta situação parece-me grave, assim vista daqui, sem a ter visto com os meus próprios olhos, pois não sei até que ponto não poderá começar a pôr em risco a própria povoação da Fuzeta e até parte de Olhão. Estas ilhas são importantíssimas como protecção de toda a costa entre Faro e Vila Real de Stº António e algumas delas são uma simples língua de areia com poucos metros de largura.
 Voltando á Ilha do Farol, eu, que também tenho lá casa “clandestina”, penso que poucas casas haverá  a demolir pois todas elas estão “protegidas” pela tal muralha de pedras construída nos anos 70. Digo isto em interesse próprio, claro, mas com a consciência de que não deixo de ter alguma razão na defesa daquele núcleo de casas. Claro que sob o aspecto da legalidade não posso defender a sua construção e manutenção no local, mas com boa vontade do poder político poderá, talvez, ser encontrada uma solução para legalizar o que está ilegal há mais de 30 anos. E 30 anos é muito tempo... sem se ter feito nada...

 Mudando também de assunto espero que o “mau tempo” previsto para as próximas horas no Algarve e sul de Espanha não traga grandes danos nem materiais nem humanos pois pelo que se vê no satélite e no radar, chuva não deverá faltar por lá durante o dia de hoje. Já li aqui há uns dias que os solos no Algarve  começam a ficar saturados de água (até parece estranho) pelo que seriam bem vindas umas 2 ou 3 semanas de sol e tempo seco não só no Algarve mas também no resto do país. Só que pela amostra das previsões para a próxima semana, não deverá ser tão depressa que tal acontecerá.


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Não sei se é aqui o sitio mais conveniente para falar deste assunto mas aqui vão mais umas dicas.
> Frequento a Ilha do Farol desde 1972, ou seja quase há 40 anos. Lembro-me de a praia ser só uma não existindo a divisão actual em duas praias distintas. Em 72, 73, existia uma muralha de pedras que foram colocadas entre o "molhe" e o Faro, penso eu, para conter o avanço do mar naquele local. De resto era praia aberta desde aí até ao fim da ilha. Em 75 ou 76 (não me lembro com precisão) e dadas as tentativas constantes de avanço do mar essa muralha foi prolongada até ao local onde hoje se dividem as duas praias tendo sido aí construído um quebra-mar também em pedra. Essa muralha construída entre o Farol e a 2ª praia hoje em dia está praticamente enterrada em areia arrastada pelo mar nos últimos anos.
> Onde quero chegar com este relato é ao seguinte: no Farol houve prevenção antecipada uns bons anos. Tal foi, provavelmente, feito para proteger o Farol mas serviu para proteger toda a ponta oeste da ilha. Na restante zona do Farol, as dunas, embora tenham a sua dinâmica própria continuam a cumprir o seu papel de defesa da costa naquele local. Sem dúvida que é “preocupante” que sejam aqueles “montinhos” de areia com 4 ou 5 metros de altura que fazem a protecção de uma tão grande extensão de costa mas que elas (dunas) teem cumprido o seu papel não tenho dúvidas.
> ...



Nessas coisas o Governo não pode ceder e tem de ser firme. Tudo o que estiver clandestino esteja onde estiver deve ser demolido. E nalgumas situações o que estiver legal nas ilhas barreira também deve ser demolido. A minha família tinha um restaurante legal em cima da duna primária na Manta Rota e já veio abaixo e ainda teve de pagar 8 mil euros da demolição. Se eu fui contra? Não fui. O restaurante estava num espaço que não devia ter uma única construção.


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



frederico disse:


> Nessas coisas o Governo não pode ceder e tem de ser firme. Tudo o que estiver clandestino esteja onde estiver deve ser demolido. E nalgumas situações o que estiver legal nas ilhas barreira também deve ser demolido. A minha família tinha um restaurante legal em cima da duna primária na Manta Rota e já veio abaixo e ainda teve de pagar 8 mil euros da demolição. Se eu fui contra? Não fui. O restaurante estava num espaço que não devia ter uma única construção.



 Então e o caro colega acha bem que durante 35 anos ninguém tenha dito nem feito nada e além disso tenham permitido construções novas até há bem pouco tempo? Isto para não falar de obras de remodelação e melhoramento em inúmeras habitações. Governos incompetentes...
 Não se deve generalizar, acho eu. Concordo que se deva demolir o que esteja em dunas primárias, seja legal ou clandestino. É do interesse público. O que não afecta nada nem ninguém poderia ser alvo de outro tratamento. Já agora imaginemos os custos e o trabalho que darão demolir cerca de 300 casas numa ilha... e se os proprietários se recusarem a pagar os trabalhos? Vão para tribunal... depois aguardam anos e anos, recurso após recurso, até que um dia, daqui a uns 10 ou 15 anos, talvez sejam mesmo obrigados a pagar... 
 Já agora, não sei se alguém sabe da "poda", mas há muitos anos que ouço falar em "Uso Capião". Quem lá está há tantos anos (mais de 30) não adquiriu já direitos sobre os terrenos e respectivas construções? Fica a pergunta...


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Jota 21 disse:


> Então e o caro colega acha bem que durante 35 anos ninguém tenha dito nem feito nada e além disso tenham permitido construções novas até há bem pouco tempo? Isto para não falar de obras de remodelação e melhoramento em inúmeras habitações. Governos incompetentes...
> Não se deve generalizar, acho eu. Concordo que se deva demolir o que esteja em dunas primárias, seja legal ou clandestino. É do interesse público. O que não afecta nada nem ninguém poderia ser alvo de outro tratamento. Já agora imaginemos os custos e o trabalho que darão demolir cerca de 300 casas numa ilha... e se os proprietários se recusarem a pagar os trabalhos? Vão para tribunal... depois aguardam anos e anos, recurso após recurso, até que um dia, daqui a uns 10 ou 15 anos, talvez sejam mesmo obrigados a pagar...
> Já agora, não sei se alguém sabe da "poda", mas há muitos anos que ouço falar em "Uso Capião". Quem lá está há tantos anos (mais de 30) não adquiriu já direitos sobre os terrenos e respectivas construções? Fica a pergunta...



Claro que foi incompetência dos Governos! Há mais de 20 anos que se fala nas demolições e no entanto permitiram que se construíssem mais casas! Isso foi grave!

Mas por outros lado o Governo jamais deve aprovar o que está clandestino, pois está a passar um péssimo sinal à sociedade. Acima de tudo por uma questão moral e de valores o Estado deve demolir o que está clandestino, tenha 20, 30 ou 40 anos. Se foi feito de forma clandestina, foi cometido um crime, logo a demolição deve ser feita para punir o crime. Na Manta Rota demoliram edifícios com mais de 30 anos, ali não houve uso campião para ninguém. Se foi mal feito ou injusto? Não foi. Estavam em duna primária e num espaço que devia ser público.

Agora nestas coisas há que ser coerente. Não se vai demolir as casas de praia do cidadão comum e depois aprovar PIN para os milionários em áreas protegidas e altamente sensíveis (tipo o PIN que queriam aprovar para a Quinta do Ludo).

EDIT:

- a situação torna-se ainda mais grave porque muitas das casas clandestinas pertencem a políticos, advogados ou médicos de Faro e de Olhão, ou sejam, pessoas que pela sua formação e responsabilidade social e lugar na pirâmide social deviam ser as primeiras a dar o exemplo;

- a longo prazo (décadas) os benefícios decorrentes das demolições compensarão certamente o dinheiro gasto. Sei que não vai gostar do que vou agora escrever, mas estou em crer que quem tem construções clandestinas deve pagar a demolição e a limpeza.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



frederico disse:


> Claro que foi incompetência dos Governos! Há mais de 20 anos que se fala nas demolições e no entanto permitiram que se construíssem mais casas! Isso foi grave!
> 
> Mas por outros lado o Governo jamais deve aprovar o que está clandestino, pois está a passar um péssimo sinal à sociedade. Acima de tudo por uma questão moral e de valores o Estado deve demolir o que está clandestino, tenha 20, 30 ou 40 anos. Se foi feito de forma clandestina, foi cometido um crime, logo a demolição deve ser feita para punir o crime. Na Manta Rota demoliram edifícios com mais de 30 anos, ali não houve uso campião para ninguém. Se foi mal feito ou injusto? Não foi. Estavam em duna primária e num espaço que devia ser público.
> 
> ...




Pois mas agora não se pode chegar lá e destruir e pronto e muitas das pessoas têm lá a sua vida .... 
Como resolvem a situação ???
Uma coisa é deitar abaixo um restaurante em madeira ... outra é uma casa de habitação em Tijolo ....
Eles é que permitiram a construção logo cabe ás câmaras a construção de uma nova casa, "recheio da casa" e todas as despesas e demolição da anterior casa e sinceramente na praia de Faro na maior parte dos locais não existe necessidade de nada disso ....
O mar é que faz a respectiva erosão e claro depois as habitações ficam perigo ....
Solução: Demolir apenas as cabanas de praia ... e aquelas assentes somente em cima das dunas ....

E por favor ... vamos encerrar esta conversa que o meu tb já foi a mais ... senão isto não é o seguimento do sul ... mas sim "Seguimento do Ordenamento do Território"


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Não sei como é nas outras ilhas, mas na Armona, onde os sogros têm casa, pagam uma contribuição à Câmara. Embora tenham sido construídas de forma ilegal, mais tarde foram de alguma forma legalizadas.

Para quem não conhece, Armona e Fuzeta são a mesma ilha. A Armona que fica na parte ocidental da ilha, tem cada vez mais areal na parte Sul, portanto, o que falta na Fuzeta está a mais na Armona. Coisas da natureza...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2010 às 21:06)

Então, as construções que estão a fazer ou a ser feitas na Fuzeta, mesmo à beira ou dentro da Ria Formosa, ninguém fala.







Que bonita moradia está a ser construída em frente à lota da Fuzeta, engraçada não.






E que dizer, estes prédios que só um muro os separam da Ria Formosa na Fuzeta.

Fotos tiradas do blog "Olhão Livre"

Ainda acreditam que o Polis da Ria Formosa vai resolver o problema, eu não acredito há anos e anos que dizem que as casas vão abaixo mas na realidade é o mar a fazer esse trabalho, e não o ser humano, e o único objectivo que tem é destruir tudo o que seja sem olhar aos impactos que isso pode implicar. Que dizer do entulho que a CMO despejou junto à Ria Formosa, porque será que só foi aplicado um auto à CMO e não multada, a CCDR não multou, a lixeira clandestina continua na mesma, mas a CCDR nada faz. É este o Portugal que temos. A solução para as ilhas era deitar tudo abaixo que tem lá casas de férias, quem é morador fixo ficava, mas se a casa encontrasse em zona de dunas viria abaixo sem apelo sem agravo, e arranjava-se casas em Olhão para essas pessoas viverem, porque casas é coisa que não falta aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/JAD/papers/xCS/02_DNAD.pdf, documento muito interessante para ler, saído no DN  a 22 de Julho em 2002, estamos em 2010 e nada foi feito. As casas nas ilhas da Ria Formosa já foram abaixo umas 20 vezes, mas só no papel, porque na verdade tudo continua igual, impressionante como em Portugal não se faz nada. 

Vamos ver é se algum dia o mar avança ilha a dentro e vamos ver, se não vamos ter alguma tragédia.


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

um pouco chata a situação na costa sul..
ha muito tempo que o ondografo de faro anda nos 3-4m de altura media com picos até 6-7m.


----------

